# Vote on Muppets cover art



## dwndrgn (Aug 3, 2006)

http://muppets.go.com/main.html

Currently the third image is winning - though I consider that closeup to be really ugly and distracting.  I like the second best because the focus is not her ugly eyeballs or her nose, but the actual title and she is the pretty backdrop.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Aug 3, 2006)

I voted second, because that show Miss Piggy's diva attitude the best in my opinion. On a side note, it's been a long time since I've been on the Muppets site, have a peek there now


----------



## weaveworld (Aug 3, 2006)

voted for second


----------



## Alia (Aug 3, 2006)

I voted the third one. I like the close up of her nose.


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 3, 2006)

Clearly, the majority of Chroniclers are discerning people of taste. I voted for the second one, too. Very_ Barbara Stanwyck._


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, I chose the second. No real competition


----------



## Marya (Aug 3, 2006)

I voted number two as well.  I liked it (or am I falling for dwndrgn's plot to take over the world?).


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 4, 2006)

I voted for the second as well. It was the most whimsical and suited Miss Piggy's character the best somehow.


----------

